# New from Charleston



## Hotrod83Yota (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all,
Recently relocated to the Charleston area after being away from the southeast and the coast for the past 10 years or so. 
I originally found the site a few years ago through the boat build threads and love the design/build conversations.

In 2004, my father and I built a 13' plywood skiff to fish the Mobile Bay area. Life happened and that skiff sat neglected for ~8 years until I got back to a place that I could use it here in Charleston. It needed some love after sitting that long, so it got some new glass/epoxy on the chines and fresh paint, but it has seen better days. That skiff was never built to last as long as it has.

A new boat purchase/design/build is in the near future, but ill beat this little skiff up learning to fish around oyster beds and back in creeks. I'd really like a little bigger/safer boat to get my young kids out with me.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

That dog will hunt...nice


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome and cool skiff!


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Very cool skiff. I see another cool boat hanging from the ceiling. Good stuff man.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

That's a cool little rig. good stuff.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Congrats on the move, i'm right behind you. Should be there in late May with flats boat in tow. Lets connect and learn some water together


----------



## Hotrod83Yota (Dec 14, 2020)

I appreciate it guys. Lots of good memories and growing up in that skiff, and I hope that my boys can explore the low country in skiffs they build too.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Cool looking boat!


----------



## EDresser (Jul 2, 2018)

Welcome! Lot of fun to be had in Charleston area


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome to the site and area! 3 questions for ya
1) Is your skiff a Spira design?
2) What landing is that in pic #1?
3) Did you also make that hanging pirogue In pic #2? I’m dying to make one myself


----------



## Hotrod83Yota (Dec 14, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Welcome to the site and area! 3 questions for ya
> 1) Is your skiff a Spira design?
> 2) What landing is that in pic #1?
> 3) Did you also make that hanging pirogue In pic #2? I’m dying to make one myself


1) Not a Spira design, though I do like some of his designs. We built a mockup with some scrap luan to get an idea of the lines we wanted and then took those measurements and transferred them to the final plywood. The design inspiration for this hull came from Stauter-built skiffs and a man named Floyd Bosarge who built working boats/skiffs in south Alabama.
2) Pm'd ya.
3) I built that pirogue a couple years ago just to scratch the boat building itch. No design, just by eye. Less than $100 in that thing. If you want to build one, you definitely should.


----------

